# Fave cocoa butter lotions??



## Chelsea (Apr 23, 2005)

Lucky me.. my boobs have grown a bit lately. But UNLUCKY me I suddenly have stretchmarks there when I didn't before!! arg!! I want to get the biotherm stretchmark cream but right now can't afford it.. so I guess cocoa butter is the next best thing. I hate the smell of cocoa butter tho :/ Recs for non stinky ones??


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 24, 2005)

Bummer, I was going to say good ol' Palmers - but if I recall, they do a fragrance-free version. Also, The Body Shop's brazil nut butter has a lot of cocoa butter and smells delicious to me. Kind of caramelly, but not in an artificial sort of way - if it did, I'd be the first to point it out (yes, by nearly puking...)

Come to think of it, you could use any of their butters that your nose fancied. I think pretty much all of them have cocoa butter, except perhaps the shea butter one.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 24, 2005)

thanks!! I'll have a look around today and see what I can see


----------



## shescomeundone (Aug 4, 2005)

the body shop cocoa butter! smells like chocolate on your skin - sexy and yummy! lol


----------



## Lilstace (Aug 9, 2005)

The Body Shops Cocoa Butter Body Butter is lovely! The scent is minimal and the consistency of the cream is rich and creamy.


----------



## xtina420 (Aug 9, 2005)

I third The Body Shop Cocoa Body Butter. With my big pregnant belly expanding everyday I also have stretch marks and the Cocoa Butter is helping alot and it was recommended to me by sooo many expectant and new mothers. It smells yummy too.


----------



## kare31 (Aug 9, 2005)

It's not cocoa butter, but i use L'Occitane lavender shea butter for preventing stretch marks.  Keeps the area hydrated, but i don't feel all sticky and craving chocolate like i do after slathering on coca butter.


----------



## xiahe (Sep 11, 2005)

Tone body wash in Mango Splash...it smells like mangoes but it has cocoa butter in it...it's my favorite.


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 11, 2005)

I like Palmers. It's cheap too. I used it on my face to fade acne scars.


----------



## scissor_sister (Sep 11, 2005)

Try this from LUSH, it's awesome, don't spend money on strtch mark cream it's all BS.
here is the link:http://usa.lush.com/cgi-bin/lushdb/31


----------



## martygreene (Sep 11, 2005)

Vitamin E oil is what my mother used on her stretch marks when she was pregnant with me. The best thing is to treat them as they are forming, once they are formed there isn't much that can be done, as they are simply form of scar tissue.


----------

